# Are Nylabones safe for cats



## Floridagal (Nov 2, 2014)

Our one year old Chelsea wants to chew. We've gotten her away from electrical cords, then she started wanting to chew the corners on the cat tree (sprayed a 'training spray' on it but now and then we still see her want to go back to it), now she's targeted shoe laces so we are hiding our shoes. We used Nylabones for our beagle years ago and once she figured that was her OK to chew toy she stopped looking for anything else. I guess the hambone flavoring in it is what did the trick. They make several sized bones so I'm wondering if its OK to try one with Chelsea.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Floridagal!
I get the nylabones for my dogs!
Keeping in mind, that cat teeth are a lot 'finer' , and therefore, more easily broken, if you can get one of the softer rubber versions of the nylabone line, like I think they make for young puppies, it should be OK!
Some people have had good luck with their cats liking Baby Binkies!!
Hopefully others may have some ideas for you!
Sharon


----------



## Floridagal (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks for the input. Since no one was answering me, I sent an email to the Nylabone company. Their answer was pretty much the same as yours. Will look into the rubber chew toys. Can't be too soft because Chelsea will just rip it apart and possibly swallow a piece.


----------



## imuneekru (May 27, 2015)

My little ones also like to chew linear things like cords and shoelaces, more so when they were little. Aside from hiding and securing cords... I just give them a shoelace, a piece of ribbon, or a strip of something they like. They pick it up in their mouths and drag it around the living room.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Nylabones aren't safe for dogs, way too many stories about dogs chewing off large pieces and ingesting them. Either causing blockages or tearing up their insides with all the sharp little edges that are created by chewing. So, no...I wouldn't give one to cats either.

Shoe laces and ribbons are not good toys for cats. They are often ingested and cause blockages. Remember that cats have barbs on the tongues. If the lace or ribbons get stuck on their tongue they can't spit it out and end up swallowing. You can have supervised play session with these items, but never leave them out when you aren't around.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Agree with Doodlebug on the Nylabone issue! Even tho' I do get my dogs Nylabones, I keep a close eye on them for wear and tear, a lot of people don't! Once they start getting chewed down, they need to be replaced!!

Also any kind of ribbon, string toy type of thing, definitely needs supervision, with cats, for the very reason Doodlebug said!


----------



## imuneekru (May 27, 2015)

Not a small piece, obviously. Tie a shoelace or ribbon to a stick and dangle it just out of reach--then drop it and let them think they "caught" it. Hours of fun. But yeah, small pieces of string left on the floor could get ingested, so clean up after your crafts.


----------



## Floridagal (Nov 2, 2014)

Found a catnip infused toy for Chelsea to have fun with today. It's made for cats. Sort of a wiggle worm type toy put out by PetStages (I think that was the name of something close.). Boy did she get stoned lol! Janus likes it also, so will have to get another one. Also found a spray from a company named Whisker City called No Chew. It has a bittering agent and citric acid. Boy if she can tolerate the nasty taste, nothing else is going to work. That taste stays with you - accidentally inhaled a teenie bit while spraying it.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Floridagal,
Sounds like you Scored!!
Also sounds like you have Happy Cats!
Sharon


----------

